# New 2012 Build (SQ)



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I just picked a new car about 2 months ago (2012 Hyundai Veloster) and of course instantly started seeing what I could with it audio wise. Unfortunately, I traded in my last car and had to leave my Skar 15's, 4 Massive Audio amps, Scanspeak Speakers, and my beloved Pioneer P99RS in it  So now I gotta start from scratch. 

I want to try and keep as much space as possible available and want to keep it stock looking.

What I'll be running.
Headunit: Stock HU w/ NAV, BlueLink, XM, etc. 

Processing: Still up in the air with this but considering the Masconi 6to8, JBL MS-8, Arc Audio PS8, Audison Bit.1, and the Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3. 

Speakers: Arc Audio Black Series 6.0 (6.5" doors), 4.0 (single 4" for center ch.), and 1.0 (Tweeters) all ran active. Stock rears will be used with option to fade them off.

Subwoofers: 2 JL Audio 8w7's in JL spec'd ported box (2c/ft tuned to 34hz)

Amplifiers: Boston Acoustics GT-2300 sub amp. 1400wrms at 2ohm. 
JL Audio XD600/6 ran in 3ch. mode (200w x 3) 6.5's and single 4" center ch.
JL Audio XD200/2 (75w x 2) for the tweeters.

Deadening: Alpha Damp and Raamat

Electrical: Stinger SPV44 under the hood, 0g wiring, big 3 upgrade. 

Current Car mods: Tinted windows, Short Ram Intake, and HID Lights.

Future Audio Mods: I'll be trying out some Sundown Audio SA-8v2's possibly 3 w/ more power depending on how I like the loudness of this setup. 

Future Car Mods: Magnaflow Exhaust System, Strut Bar, 18" or 19" Rims, and HID Fog Lights.

So that's the list of current and future mods for this car, it's not fast at all and it's pretty much an economy car so I want to keep it nice and light. I'll be using birch for the box and amp rack. The amp rack will be installed in the spare tire area where there's a fix-a-flat pump put instead? lol. Should be plenty of room for the amps and will be well hidden. 

On to the pics:


DSC00794 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00780 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00779 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00781 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00786 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00787 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00789 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00790 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00792 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh man... I'd be beside myself having to give up the equipment with the trade!
But, variety is the spice of life right? 
You've got some great stuff this time around though. Nice ride!

Looking forward to the build!


----------



## Zero Gauge (May 29, 2012)

Why couldn't you keep your equipment? I've been slowly gathering everything I need for my build over the past 2-3 months. When all said and done, I'll have $2500-3000 in stereo equipment. Sad thing is if I decided to take it apart and sell it, I'll be lucky if its worth half that and I bought everything new. Good luck on the build! I'll post mine up in the next few weeks as I get it installed.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

jcollin76 said:


> Oh man... I'd be beside myself having to give up the equipment with the trade!
> But, variety is the spice of life right?
> You've got some great stuff this time around though. Nice ride!
> 
> Looking forward to the build!


Yeah, it was a pretty impulsive buy...lol. They gave me a $700 credit for the $3000 in stereo equipment in there...lol


DSC00763 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00764 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00765 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00766 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00767 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00768 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00769 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you registered on HMAservice.com?
I'd recommend it. It's free and gives you access to wiring diagrams, shop service manuals (online) and TSB and recall info...

I used it alot with my Genesis Coupe...now I have a Kia Rio (which I actually like better) and they have a similar site called Kiatechinfo.com.

One thing I noticed is there was a TSB about not adding grounds to the battery. There is a battery sensor on the negative lead that can be thrown off by adding or upgrading grounds, apparently. 

The dealer won't cover (anything they can get away with not covering. lol) related issues if you have upgraded grounds.

Since the Rio and the Veloster run the same drivetrain, I'd assume there is a similar TSB for yours.

Jay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You left the P99rs in it ?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Are you registered on HMAservice.com?
> I'd recommend it. It's free and gives you access to wiring diagrams, shop service manuals (online) and TSB and recall info...
> 
> I used it alot with my Genesis Coupe...now I have a Kia Rio (which I actually like better) and they have a similar site called Kiatechinfo.com.
> ...


Definitely some good info, thanks! I was still debating on doing some of the work myself or having a shop do it all. The electrical is so integrated I'd really rather leave it up to the professionals. I'll look into that site. 


Coppertone said:


> You left the P99rs in it ?


Yeah, don't remind me! I went back to the dealership and saw it there, they stripped out the a-pillars with the scan mids and tweets, replaced the pioneer with some cheap deck, and I couldn't see the trunk but I'm sure the amps and subs were taken out as well.


DSC00770 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00771 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00772 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00775 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00777 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


DSC00778 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice car. Just a little head ups on if you are going to go with the MS-8 and Logic7 center channel option. You're going to definitely want to use a tweeter with the 4" midrange/mid bass. Some get away without using one but IIRC those are typically smaller and fullrange drivers. A passive crossover on the center with the tweeter will also work if you want to keep the two remaining rear ms-8 outputs for Logic7 rear..


----------



## mrm1776 (Oct 30, 2010)

beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah, don't remind me! I went back to the dealership and saw it there, they stripped out the a-pillars with the scan mids and tweets, replaced the pioneer with some cheap deck, and I couldn't see the trunk but I'm sure the amps and subs were taken out as well.


Yep... one of those techs got a really nice system that day.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice car. Just a little head ups on if you are going to go with the MS-8 and Logic7 center channel option. You're going to definitely want to use a tweeter with the 4" midrange/mid bass. Some get away without using one but IIRC those are typically smaller and fullrange drivers. A passive crossover on the center with the tweeter will also work if you want to keep the two remaining rear ms-8 outputs for Logic7 rear..


Thanks for the info. I've had the ms8 before but it just didn't work well with the setup I had so I'm a little skeptical with using it again.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Pics are fixed and just bought the JL Audio XD200/2 last night, just waiting for it's arrival.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got back from the shop, looks like the total install will be $1020 which includes:
Box, amp rack, ipod relocation, sound deadening installation, speaker installation, wiring, and processor installation. 

Not sure which processor I'm using yet but they sell Focal, so the Masconi 6to8 is the front runner unless the PS8 comes out soon. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

that will be an awesome build. I love the variety. Subscribing.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

I think that is a really cool little car. I'm anxious to see the install.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

suscribed


----------



## bongbut (May 15, 2012)

suscribed too, I have same car as you.


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Smh on so many different levels right now.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ive seen a few of these on the road- pretty sharp little cars. I'm looking forward to seeing what yours turns out like. Would love some more pics of the vehicle, like a-pillar and kick panel locations so we can see what they look like in that car, as well as the trunk/hatch area. Thanks!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Ive seen a few of these on the road- pretty sharp little cars. I'm looking forward to seeing what yours turns out like. Would love some more pics of the vehicle, like a-pillar and kick panel locations so we can see what they look like in that car, as well as the trunk/hatch area. Thanks!


If I would've known a turbo was coming out I would have went that route cuz the acceleration is a little slow on it but other than that its been a great little car. Ill try to get some more pics of the interior as well as the xd200/2 that just came in. Thanks for the comments.

Really debating on tweeters in the a-pillars even though i really wanted to keep it stock looking.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> If I would've known a turbo was coming out I would have went that route cuz the acceleration is a little slow on it but other than that its been a great little car. Ill try to get some more pics of the interior as well as the xd200/2 that just came in. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Really debating on tweeters in the a-pillars even though i really wanted to keep it stock looking.


Where were you thinking of putting them otherwise?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Where were you thinking of putting them otherwise?


Just the stock location but it's really close in, about half way on the door.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Love it! I've been looking at one myself. Can't wait to see how this build goes


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a few pics of the kicks and A-pillars. Also got the xd200/2 in, its ridiculously small. 
























































Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I love the car I just wish it wasnt named after a robotic dinosaur


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Box is built. Thanks Vitveet for the awesome box! Good communication and quick build:




CIMG0802 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0803 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0804 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0805 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0806 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0807 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0808 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0809 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Did you change your mind and decide to run something other than 8w7's?

If you recess them, you won't be able to install the aluminum ring that holds them together. Unless that is a separate piece.

Jay


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a very good question and to be honest, I don't know...lol. Its the first time I'm using them. Does anyone know if its ok?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That depends on the diameter of the recess. I had an 8W7 for a while, and iirc, you will need at least 1/2" of clearance around the basket in order to install the ring.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Chaos said:


> That depends on the diameter of the recess. I had an 8W7 for a while, and iirc, you will need at least 1/2" of clearance around the basket in order to install the ring.


Ok thanks, ill let my box builder know just in case. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've known a couple of people who have tried to flush mount them and then not been able to get the ring on. You need enough room around it to get you fingers in, or you need to make a separate trim panel, usually.

Is your box guy local to you?

Jay


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, I've known a couple of people who have tried to flush mount them and then not been able to get the ring on. You need enough room around it to get you fingers in, or you need to make a separate trim panel, usually.
> 
> Is your box guy local to you?
> 
> Jay


No, he's not local but he wasn't planning on shipping til Friday. He still had to wait for the fiberglass resin inside the box to cure (sp?). Not sure how much of a pain it would be to fix, I think the bigger problem would be re-carpeting. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

double post


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, it looks like the subs should fit just fine. 

Other than the installation accessories I only need to figure out which processor I'd like to go with. I'm having a really difficult time deciding, any suggestions/experience? I want to run a 2way active setup up front with center channel, I want to run the rear speakers off the factory hu, good xover network, t/a, easy, presets, and preferably be able to control the volume with the stock hu. 

Really looking at the Masconi and Arc pieces.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I really like what Hyundai did with the Veloster. I tuning in to see where this leads.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm doing a 6to8 right now, and at first I hated it...because I *thought* it was causing some of my problems. It wasn't and now that we have those licked, I like it much better. I think the BitOne has easier to use software, but it is a very flexible piece. The more I play with it the more I see it can do.

The only thing I see in you requirements is that as far as I have seen, none of the processors (except the JBL MS-8) can derive a center channel....

Admittedly, back in like 97/98 I had a very simple setup in my Neon and I just bridged 2 channels of my amp to a 4" coax in the dash and it did amazingly well for not using any processing.

I'm not holding my breath on the PS8, since we've been hearing about this thing for a while. It looks like it'll be here soon, but I'd like to see a few of them out there first. And hear some opinions. The 6to8 and Bitone I have actually used.

Jay


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

mrm1776 said:


> Yep... one of those techs got a really nice system that day.


My first thought as well lol....someone wanted that equipment and you're a better man than me! Cool little car and nice interior setup. I remember reading the V is getting a bit of a power bump soon...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I'm doing a 6to8 right now, and at first I hated it...because I *thought* it was causing some of my problems. It wasn't and now that we have those licked, I like it much better. I think the BitOne has easier to use software, but it is a very flexible piece. The more I play with it the more I see it can do.
> 
> The only thing I see in you requirements is that as far as I have seen, none of the processors (except the JBL MS-8) can derive a center channel....
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay. I was actually just thinking about possibly just using one of the open outputs for the center or using a y adapter (not sure which would work best if any). What I like about the 6to8 is the size and Bluetooth option, if I could download the software onto my tablet that'd be awesome. 

The Bit-one seems to have all the bugs worked out now and I've read good overall reviews on it.

Are they both pretty much the same price? Last I heard the ps8 was really close to coming out, however it is a little dicey getting these processors sometimes as soon as they come out. 






niceguy said:


> My first thought as well lol....someone wanted that equipment and you're a better man than me! Cool little car and nice interior setup. I remember reading the V is getting a bit of a power bump soon...


Yeah, the worst part is it probably went to someone who has no idea how to use it...lol 

I wish I would've known about the turbo version coming out when I bought it...lol. Not too much of a big deal though. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Received the box today. Looks great, pretty tight fit. There's about 3" of clearance between the ports and the side panel, hopefully its not an issue. Other than that it fits perfectly and I still have enough room for my tricky bag, water, and lunch bag for work. Getting closer, still up in the air with the processor I want to run. 









































Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any opinions on whether I should run a single 4" mid or 4" coax as my center channel? I don't have enough room for a 4" mid and separate tweeter. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on whether I should run a single 4" mid or 4" coax as my center channel? I don't have enough room for a 4" mid and separate tweeter.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


What's your processor? If you don't have a processor with center channel steering algorith, it's not worth the trouble. 

Kelvin


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> What's your processor? If you don't have a processor with center channel steering algorith, it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> Kelvin


I haven't decided on which processor to run yet. Would the ms-8 be the only processor worth getting if I want to run a center channel? Not sure which other processors have that technology built in. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> I haven't decided on which processor to run yet. Would the ms-8 be the only processor worth getting if I want to run a center channel? Not sure which other processors have that technology built in.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


That would be the only one that I know of. Heard a system with the H800 and a center channel and it was nice but not impressive. 

Kelvin


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

nice, i like the car! Hyundai is changing from making ugly cars! let us know how you like the Arc Black. Ive been eyeing those for a whiile now, 

CC


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I was thinking Hyundai was getting *back* to making ugly cars (2013 Gen Coupe, for instance) LOL

Something else to look t might be the MiniDSP...I think they have software that can derive a center. Just a thought.

Admittedly, it wasn't perfect, but the 2 channels bridged to a 4" coax in my old Neon filled in the center pretty well. As a matter of fact, it was one of the better cars I've heard that was built on a budget that could do a good job with the seven drum beats on the IASCA disc.


If you aren't competing, it might not matter. If you plan to, look at something else.

Jay


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, finally got an update. I found a couple of local guys to install my equipment for much cheaper than the shop I was originally going to. The shop was a little shady and it scares me when I talk about active processing etc. and they just have a blank stare on their face. Anyways, these guys (Ryan and Chris) do really good work, so for anyone in San Diego that wants good quality work done for a good price, don't hesitate with these guys. They don't try to rush and half ass and they take care of it as if it's their own vehicle.

So on to the car. I only gave them a day and a half with my car and they had a set back when Ryan had to go to the hospital for stitches....whoops.


IMAG1211 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

I decided to go with the JBL MS-8 and hopefully I get better results this time around considering I'll be using all stock locations and will be running a center channel this time. Here's some of the gear that's going in:


IMAG1209 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1208 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Doors panels deadened. The bigger holes will be covered with mdf as well once they get the car back and run all the wiring. 

IMAG1222 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1219 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

Mids going in. Apparently it was a PITA to get them to fit, they had to add to the original mdf rings and the drivers side has a little less depth than the passenger side.


IMAG1233 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1232 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1237 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


Amp rack for the spare tire area.


IMAG1215 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1214 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1220 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1234 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I had them route the ipod cable which will also play video through the center console so I don't have cables in the way.


IMAG1225 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG1229 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr










Next time I drop off my car they'll be running the wiring, adding carpet to the amp rack, we're thinking about adding a plexiglass top to the amp rack w/ fans and led's, replacing the center channel which looks like it will also be a pain (SB Acoustics 4" equivalent to the ARC Black 4"), and a few other odds and ends. 



















Tweeters do not fit in the a-pillars flush nor the factory OEM location so I'm thinking we're going to have to fiberglass them into the sail panels. Those panels would be much easier to replace than the pillars. Also, not too sure where to put the MS-8 screen yet.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrianAbington (Jul 27, 2012)

Velositor is a really cool car. Seems like a great platform to work with.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

BrianAbington said:


> Velositor is a really cool car. Seems like a great platform to work with.


Yeah it's pretty nice. Just a little dissappointed in the power but hopefully a new exhaust system will help out a little.

I was hoping I wouldn't have to modify anything but there's no way the tweeters will fit in the stock locations.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

With those locations, I would really consider a pointsource like this KEF










Zaph|Audio


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> With those locations, I would really consider a pointsource like this KEF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do u recommend pointsource drivers? For the front or rear speakers?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> Why do u recommend pointsource drivers? For the front or rear speakers?


For the front. The speakers themselves are waveguides. With the nice high door locations you have, you can create a very high and wide soundstage. Plus less crossover issues, simpler time alignment and phase issues and no mounting of tweeters and glassing.

Definitely worth looking into.

I would just get similar less expensive coaxials for the rear.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> For the front. The speakers themselves are waveguides. With the nice high door locations you have, you can create a very high and wide soundstage. Plus less crossover issues, simpler time alignment and phase issues and no mounting of tweeters and glassing.
> 
> Definitely worth looking into.
> 
> I would just get similar less expensive coaxials for the rear.


Oh ok, I see. I'm constantly switching out equipment so I'll definitely at some point try that out. 

I tried something like that before with some older MB Quart premiums in the coaxial configuration, the only problem was that they were in kick panels and I just couldn't get the stage height high enough. 

I'll try out the ARCs for a while and see how I like them and the sail panels are easy to replace but if I'm not happy that'll be the next thing I try out. Thanks


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah it's pretty nice. Just a little dissappointed in the power but hopefully a new exhaust system will help out a little.


Should have waited for the Veloster Turbo... Nice build


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

sbeezy said:


> Should have waited for the Veloster Turbo... Nice build


Believe me I know...lol

Here's an update and some notes from my installer:

Got the car back on Tuesday, been putting up a fight still. I am beginning to believe this car was not meant to have any upgrades done to it, Seeing how the speakers are riveted in, the accordions in the door jam have zero space to run wire, and all the trim panels have no room behind them, but we are getting it done!

In order...
Gutted the car...


IMAG1256 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1255 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1260 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1262 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1259 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

We then began to extend the wire harness from the stock amp to the MS-8, unfortunately i made the dumbass mistake of hacking the stock plug off, now instead of getting the signal from the amp, the MS-8 is wire directly to the speakers, now i gotta go get a new plug and fix that.... This was a reminder of why we work slower to make sure we don't make dumb mistakes like this... Fortunately this isnt a costly mistake, nor is it gonna put us back more than 20 or 30 mins, just gotta hope hyundai has them in stock, as soon as i finish my coffee im heading out to get one.


IMAG1257 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1268 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1273 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1278 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Started wiring the amp rack, this is just a "mock up" we are waiting on the actual distro's that will be getting used, had to make due with what we had to make sure everything would power up. The amp rack also needs to be carpeted and have the trim finished on it, you will see when its finished.


IMAG1270 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1272 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1271 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1276 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

IMAG1277 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

The two rear speakers will be running off of the logic7 in the MS-8, (input 6 & 7) i didnt have too much trouble getting through the accordion on the back 3rd door.


IMAG1279 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr
Stock plug tucked away.

IMAG1280 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

The vehicle is probably such a pain in the ass because it came with a decent upgraded stock stereo. I have two of these on the way.

spd514 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been playing around with the tuning on the ms-8 and I'm really happy with the results. I currently only have the Arc mids, stock tweeters, and stock rears playing (no subs or center), and it sounds awesome! I can't quite get a perfect center image so I have to use the balance and move it over a little bit. Once the center mid is installed it will hopefully fix the problem. So far I'm really glad I gave the MS-8 another shot.

We will also be adding fans to the amp rack because the JLs and MS-8 are running pretty hot.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got the center channel, subs, sub amp, distros, and new RCA's installed. I'm blown away by the output and the subs sound GREAT. I got a pretty good tune on it right now but I'll definitely be spending some time on my day off trying to make it sound even better.Tomorrow I'm gonna take it to the guys to finish up. They'll be adding fans, cleaning up the wiring, etc. After debating on placement for the large tweeters, I decided to go with fiberglassing them to the sail panels which will take a while. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty cool build you have going on here. I like the choice of equipment, and definitely a good quality install.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

chithead said:


> Pretty cool build you have going on here. I like the choice of equipment, and definitely a good quality install.


Thanks. I wasn't sure how I'd like the 8's considering it's the first time I've used 8's but they sound really clean and I'm not missing the low end like I thought I would. I'll post some pics tomorrow or the day after. The amp rack and everything else should pretty much be done by then. 

The tweeters will be the most challenging part to install and integrate with the car.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, you definitely chose a good pair of 8's to integrate.


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

Gotta love hyundai's! Interested to see how this ends up. I like the layout of the amp rack


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok the install is done for now. However, we're going to be building another amp rack with a complete false floor, fans, and more circulation. We didn't have enough room for fans and no location for them to push the hot air out. I was really pushing the system yesterday and didn't have any issues with the JL amps or MS-8 although they do get very hot. The Boston sub amp heats up pretty bad too since it's right against the seats behind the sub box, it also can be that it's wired down to 1.5ohms and it's a 2ohm stable amp. Plays fine for a good while but it does eventually shut off for a couple minutes if I'm really cranking on it (about 2 hours worth of playing it full tilt). 



The subs sound AWESOME! Plenty of output and sound very clean doing it. The surprising part is that it looks like they can take more power before they reach peak excursion.

The tweeters were giving me the most trouble on this build because they were just too big. The stock locations on the doors were too small and they were to close in and didn't allow for good stage depth. The sail panels would've been nice but there was no room and fiberglassing them would've made them stick out too far. We decided to go with the a-pillar which I was pretty worried about because somehow the car doesn't allow you to take them completely off and I knew they'd be a pain to replace. Screw it, we did it anyway and they actually came out pretty decent. They don't sit as flush as I would've like but I'll be wrapping them soon which will definitely help with that. Really happy with the way the tweeters sound in that location. 



The frontstage sounds excellent, if not for a slight ring that I have to eq out from the stock rear speakers, I'd say it's just about SQ competition ready and that was with only about an hours worth of tuning last night. Along with the new amp rack in the future I'll be replacing the rears with some better mids and sound deadening those locations as well. Overall, I'm very impressed with the system and at full tilt it doesn't drop below 12v. 



Ryan has more pics of the actual build that he'll be posting up but here's the final layout of the system:


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

There was a holder for sunglasses that flips down and since I never use sunglasses I figured that would be the best location for the volt meter and that way I can flip it back up out of the way as well. 

With some velcro I mounted the ms-8 screen in the little cubby hole near the center console. I put it in that location because it's out of the way enough, I'm always messing around with settings etc., and that way I have quick access to it and I'm still able to see the screen from a normal seated position. With some padded double sided tape, I mounted the remote right next to it. With the USB stick, Aux in coming from my Ipod for video, my cell phone charger, the MS-8 screen and remote, it's a little cluttery but it's not too bad, not enough to be an eye sore. 










































































Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

beerdrnkr said:


> The frontstage sounds excellent, if not for a slight ring that I have to eq out from the stock rear speakers, *I'd say it's just about SQ competition ready* and that was with only about an hours worth of tuning last night. Along with the new amp rack in the future I'll be replacing the rears with some better mids and sound deadening those locations as well. Overall, I'm very impressed with the system and at full tilt it doesn't drop below 12v.


Does that mean that you are going to THIS?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

DRTHJTA said:


> Does that mean that you are going to THIS?


I'm actually flying to Vegas today  Next event for sure!

Here's a couple more pics and notes from Ryan the installer:



Ryan1126 said:


> Alright, So this time around we focused more on the little things like cleaning up the wires and what not, so not as many pictures, we got the center mid in, the subs and gt2300 in and changed out the distribution blocks, got the door sealed off with some 1/8" mdf, ran the volt meter and the bass knob. unfortunately i was alone one day so was stressing to get it done so fast i forgot to take a lot of pictures, but my partner even split from moving into his new house to help me get it finished, hopefully he chimes in soon, i guess he cant figure out how to use the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll get some videos of the sub stage and frontstage playing when I get back from Las Vegas and get a car wash. For now, time to get drunk....


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Great choice in subs!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a little update, I had some hid lights put in for the foglights and I mounted the amp somewhere that I wouldn't have to constantly unscrew everything to add different subs or get to my amps/ms8. 




IMAG0214 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




IMAG0216 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




IMAG0215 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr



I know my foglights are a little different than the headlights but I guess due to the smaller housing in the foglights it changes the color up a little bit?


IMAG0217 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Very tidy install mate! Impressive indeed, I like your gear 

Any chance of a picture looking in to the rear seat through the 3rd door? Always been interested.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright I'm done messing around! I got a new 12", probably one of many 12's I'll be swapping in and out for. 12" BL w/ 4 inch voice coil will be the first to be installed. 



I also really miss my 3way frontstage, main reason being the midbass impact from a dedicated 8" mid. I was thinking about putting a set of 6 1/2" drivers under the seats but I don't think I have enough room and I really don't want them to pull the soundstage back. So I've decided I'm going to a shop to have some 9" Morels fiberglassed into the doors or 8's if I don't have enough room. These are the 9's I was looking at: Speaker Building Supplies from Madisound



Hopefully I can get this all done within the next 2 months or so.




IMAG0242 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




IMAG0243 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




IMAG0246 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Alright I'm done messing around! I got a new 12", probably one of many 12's I'll be swapping in and out for. 12" BL w/ 4 inch voice coil will be the first to be installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CHOICE!! you will not be disappointed! I love my Fi's


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> NICE CHOICE!! you will not be disappointed! I love my Fi's


Good to hear, this will be the first time using an Fi sub. I still have a sweet spot for spl, once I have my 3way setup all set I'll probably throw in a single 10 sealed for SQ. Most likely be running the 12" for daily.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Good to hear, this will be the first time using an Fi sub. I still have a sweet spot for spl, once I have my 3way setup all set I'll probably throw in a single 10 sealed for SQ. Most likely be running the 12" for daily.


Fi's Q series is more their SQ line (but still pounds) but never heard the BL. I say port it and let her do what she was born to do


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Fi's Q series is more their SQ line (but still pounds) but never heard the BL. I say port it and let her do what she was born to do


Yeah, I hear the Bl is in between the Q and BTL and the sq is is decent. I'll have an sq specific sub sealed when the time comes that I can swap in and out for sq comps.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gpgtp (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure why youd downgrade like that, but good luck!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I really like these cars. Subscribed!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Gpgtp said:


> Not sure why youd downgrade like that, but good luck!


What's the downgrade? 8W7's are nice, but they aren't all that.

Jay


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Gpgtp said:


> Not sure why youd downgrade like that, but good luck!


The 8w7's did sound good but the output and low end wasn't there. In the end, I'm trying to tailor the system to my personal tastes but I'll have something else for judging. 


wdemetrius1 said:


> I really like these cars. Subscribed!!!


Should've waited for the turbo! 


jakenelson1492 said:


> Help me out please...should I get two MCC301s powering two Morel Ultimo SC 10 or two Hertz Mille ML3000 or one Zapco C2K 9.0 and one UL12?


? hmmm? I don't think you can go wrong with any of those setups.


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

jakenelson1492 said:


> Help me out please...should I get two MCC301s powering two Morel Ultimo SC 10 or two Hertz Mille ML3000 or one Zapco C2K 9.0 and one UL12?


two subs are better than one


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

jakenelson1492 said:


> Ok wait so eben though the Morel SC and Hertz arent as good as the UL12 and the Zapco C2K 9.0 is better than the McIntosh MCC301 the two subs trump the other one? Ok wait and which one? Sorry new to the whole car audio thing so dont know alot about this stuff...thanks so much for the help


2 subs of me too 

Kelvin


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

CIMG0958 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr




CIMG0959 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr

Got something new in the works. Next ill try to work on adding 8s to the doors.


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a mean box.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Been a while since the last update but I got the Fi BL installed and it sounded awesome and got pretty **** loud! I decided to start getting a little 12" sub collection going since it's pretty easy to swap out. Picked up the custom built AV2 12" Zeuslicious (Chris) on the forums (CACO and Caraudio.com) that he was selling and wow, he really does some great work and the sub is a beast! He needs to start making more 12's for me to pick up instead of all those **** 15's I can't fit. 

Anyway, the pics are pretty crappy but it's just to give you an idea. I'll get better pics and vids up soon. 


IMAG0294 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG0297 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG0295 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG0298 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG0299 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG0300 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG0302 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


IMAG0301 by Beerdrnkr, on Flickr


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn shame u cant see the magnet........sub porn at its finest!!



well? hows it sound?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

bradknob said:


> Damn shame u cant see the magnet........sub porn at its finest!!
> Yeah, it's definitely a sexy sub and it sounds really good. Sounds better than the Fi BL and the 2 8w7's I previously had installed, it's also the loudest. Where it really shines is on the low end.
> 
> 
> well? hows it sound?


After some more tuning for a few hours yesterday (as much tuning as the MS-8 allows), I was able to make it sound pretty damn good overall. 
My main problem is in the midbass region. I'm having someone mock up some enclosures that can hopefully fit underneath my front seats so I can install a couple 6 1/2's to help with midbass. I've never ran midbass underneath the seats before but it doesn't seem like it'll be too much of a hassle to install and try out.
I'll ditch the rears and use those outputs for the midbass. I'll have to pick up another amp to power them so it might be a while before I can get that up and running. 

For now, I bought some ARC Audio coaxials that I'll be replacing my stock rears with and I'll be installing baffles and sound deadening so hopefully that improves everything overall. Should be done by this weekend hopefully.


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

Purchased the wife a 13 Veloster Turbo last month and am trying to decide what to use for the processor. Would love to get rid of the factory amp by using the S/PDIF output through a converter but apparently the factory amp controls system volume through the bus. The wife really wants to keep volume control through the steering wheel buttons, any options available that you have come across?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

brackac said:


> Purchased the wife a 13 Veloster Turbo last month and am trying to decide what to use for the processor. Would love to get rid of the factory amp by using the S/PDIF output through a converter but apparently the factory amp controls system volume through the bus. The wife really wants to keep volume control through the steering wheel buttons, any options available that you have come across?


Sorry for the late reply, I'm sure you've figured it out by now. I just installed a rockford 3sixty.3 and was having trouble with the hi level outputs so I simply put in an LOC to a fullrange signal.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

So here's an update on what I've been up to recently. Was away from car audio for awhile but came back wanting to finish my setup. 

updates to exterior mods: 
Tinted tail lights and markers
Tinted windows
18" wheels
HID headlights and fogs
K&N short ram intake 
(Final exterior/performance mod will be a new exhaust system for a little more power).

Current updated system:
JL Audio XD600/6 bridged (200wrms x 3) to the right tweeter, right midrange, and right midbass.

JL Audio XD600/6 bridged (200wrms x 3) to the left tweeter, left midrange and left midbass.

JL Audio XD200/2 bridged (200wrms x 1) to the center channel. 

American Bass PH4000 (2000wrms x 1) to 2 15's in sealed boxes.

Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3 tapped into the stock Headunit.

Arc Audio Black Series 6 1/2" in the doors (midrange) and Tweeters in the pillars. Tweeters are blown (somehow) and I'll either replace them or run something else, haven't decided yet. 

Peerless SLS 8's in fiberglassed door pods.

SB Acoustics 4" midrange for the center channel.

(2) Image Dynamics ID15's in sealed boxes (still need to purchase 1). 

So that's the new and hopefully final setup for awhile. Pics to come in a few.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

More:


































Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

you should switch out those Blacks for some of the Slim 6.5's we are coming out with soon  and ID15's? Snag some q's or a MAX


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

DonH said:


> you should switch out those Blacks for some of the Slim 6.5's we are coming out with soon  and ID15's? Snag some q's or a MAX


What discounts are you offering? lol...I don't know, I have it pretty dialed in now and it's sounding great.


----------

